
Enabling the NLP Conversational Economy - lkrubner
http://blog.converse.ai/introduction/an-introduction-to-converse/
======
lkrubner
Tony Lucas, of converse.ai, just sent me an email alerting me to the existence
of his company, so I went to take a look. I am surprised to see that this
startup so completely overlaps with what I wrote about here:

[http://www.smashcompany.com/business/what-happens-when-
the-b...](http://www.smashcompany.com/business/what-happens-when-the-board-of-
directors-begins-to-panic)

Not many people realize the difference between simple NLP and the kind of NLP
that is supported by a Conversation Finite State Machine.

And I am about to start a totally new startup that is focused in the same
space.

So it seems likely that we are about to see a whole wave of conversation-via-
nlp startups, a bit like the Social Media wave that we saw 5 years ago.

------
tonylucas
Thanks for posting, if I can answer any questions, happy to :)

